# welshsmoker



## FLOSSY75 (Jul 17, 2012)

rolli or admin , i cant get into the site with username and password, have reset but still cant get in, help please. welsh.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey welsh has this been worked out?


----------



## FLOSSY75 (Jul 17, 2012)

fuck it has just taken me hoursw to get back in here my flossy password is being kicked out now to. got in the backdoor but still fucked. hell,


----------



## FLOSSY75 (Jul 17, 2012)

i think the site thinks im am spyware or some shit it just shot a captcha at me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 17, 2012)

Still no reply to the thread for welsh


----------



## FLOSSY75 (Jul 17, 2012)

this as been on all day and no globals have been seen, come on. hell any joy on your end.


----------



## FLOSSY75 (Jul 17, 2012)

i am now going to try rockedandlocked user name see if i can get in.?


----------



## FLOSSY75 (Jul 17, 2012)

bollox, only if i log out now, fucked then to get back in.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 17, 2012)

Seems there nobody online to report to lol maybe there lockout to


----------



## FLOSSY75 (Jul 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Seems there nobody online to report to lol maybe there lockout to


something is happening....lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 17, 2012)

Maybe admin is locked out to lol


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 17, 2012)

TIME TO RAISE HELL  HELLRAIZER


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 17, 2012)

Seems im geting alot of wtf pms


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Seems im geting alot of wtf pms


----------



## FLOSSY75 (Jul 17, 2012)

yeah WTF?????????????


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2012)

That wtf? poster belongs in every Barneys Farm fanthread. cn


----------



## FLOSSY75 (Jul 17, 2012)

if im not back, see you in an hour or two... welsh.


----------



## FLOSSY75 (Jul 17, 2012)

i can log back in under flossy, probably need to sort the password for welsh now its been rejected.


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 17, 2012)

WELSH IS BACK BOYS, TIME FOR A STELLA.. now fuck of flossy...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 17, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> WELSH IS BACK BOYS, TIME FOR A STELLA.. now fuck of flossy...


Sweet............


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 17, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> once a mod, always a mod....


not true ask fab crypt or me........were the xmods..........lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 17, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> not true ask fab crypt or me........were the xmods..........lol


Umm yah i forgot!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> not true ask fab crypt or me........were the xmods..........lol


Don't forget UncleBuck, who hung up his moddish mask&cape so he can sell rabbit pancake treadmills to the unsuspecting. cn


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 17, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> not true ask fab crypt or me........were the xmods..........lol


i know, i was here then, look at my friends..


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 17, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> what the hell was he smoking.......lol


cnc we call it, cheap and cheerful, does exactly what it says on the tin.. fuck going to do one now..


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 18, 2012)

I see you remembered your password !

Cool...


----------

